# Can't access my modem config page please help



## supercouille (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi, I get disconnected from my ADSL2+ connection now and then and it is starting to irritate my a lot so I want to investigate the problem, but I can't access my modem config page. The modem is a Zhone 1511-A1 and the default ip is 192.168.1.1. I tried to reset the modem to isp configs and it did not work. When I ping my address it says "TTL expired in transit". I really don't know what to do next to get into this config, please help.

This is ipconfig /all

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\jjj>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Treadstone
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Broadband Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 216.252.92.216(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 216.252.64.100
                                       216.252.64.101
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-E5-49-C0-21-26
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc0b:5660:13f5:49e6%12(Preferred)
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.73.230(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 256959817
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-7A-E3-78-50-E5-49-C0-21-26

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{534C6C42-A69F-44B6-8D6E-C8E8B713F536}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{09D0EE72-F51C-460E-9D62-5A4949F54C1F}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:d8fc:5cd8::d8fc:5cd8(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 216.252.64.100
                                       216.252.64.101
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\jjj>
```
This is the ping

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\jjj>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.125.165.241: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 206.125.165.241: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 206.125.165.241: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 206.125.165.241: TTL expired in transit.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\jjj>
```
Please help me 
If you need anymore information, just ask.
Thank you.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Do the following:

Start -> run -> CMD

type this:

ipconfig /release
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /renew

then restart...

Your default gateway should be the address of your router, so from the looks of that, something has gone wrong. Also make sure that the cable has no faults!

After this, can you paste the ipconfig /all here again and let me know if the issue is still there.


----------



## supercouille (Jan 19, 2013)

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


C:\Users\jjj>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration


PPP adapter Broadband Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 216.252.94.28
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc0b:5660:13f5:49e6%12
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.73.230
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{534C6C42-A69F-44B6-8D6E-C8E8B713F536}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{09D0EE72-F51C-460E-9D62-5A4949F54C1F}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:d8fc:5e1c::d8fc:5e1c
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Users\jjj>ipconfig /flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

C:\Users\jjj>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Ethernet : unable to contact your DHC
P server. Request has timed out.

C:\Users\jjj>
```
This is the error I got. I am plugged directly in the ADSL2+ modem.

Should I try to reset my modem to factory defaults? (I only reset to isp settings normally)


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please check in network and sharing centre>change adapter settings and please disable the *PPP adapter Broadband Connection* and restart pc.

Any change?


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

supercouille said:


> ```
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
> (c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> ...


Does your modem have another port you can plug into? I would suggest against a complete factory reset because you'd have to manually enter your ISP details again. (Unless you are prepared to make note of all of them that is).

Try manually setting your default gateway, in the properties of your network adapter?


----------



## supercouille (Jan 19, 2013)

TheCyberMan said:


> Please check in network and sharing centre>change adapter settings and please disable the *PPP adapter Broadband Connection* and restart pc.
> 
> Any change?


I am connected on a broadband connection. If I disable it, I won't have an internet connection.



Walter Odim said:


> Does your modem have another port you can plug into? I would suggest against a complete factory reset because you'd have to manually enter your ISP details again. (Unless you are prepared to make note of all of them that is).
> 
> Try manually setting your default gateway, in the properties of your network adapter?


I don't seem to be able to change my gateway settings in the broadband connection settings, I found it in the ethernet settings though. Should I change it in the Ethernet settings?

What do you mean about ISP details?

edit: I manually set up my default gateway in ethernet settings and It worked, I can access the login on my DSL modem, but I don't have the credentials... The default is admin/admin but it doesn't seem to work. What should I do?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

In a router it is not normal to see a publicly assigned ip address unless it is running in a DMZ zone.

1. Open a webrowser and navigate to 0.0.0.0 to try and access router interface.

2. Disable the PPP interface as i described before and restart pc then using your ethernet connection try and connect to the 192.168.1.1 address and disable the DMZ zone. If you cannot remember the router username and password then you will have to do no 3.

3. Reset the router and do a complete re-configure using the details from your isp that they will have supplied you with to re-configure for internet access such as PPoA or PPoE username and password or static settings ip address, subnet mask, default gateway and DNS servers or routed or bridge settings.


----------

